
Why Mumbai Is Banning Meat This Weekend - jimsojim
http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2015/09/11/why-mumbai-is-banning-meat-this-weekend/
======
pnt12
>“In a multi-cultural country like ours with such diversity, one should not be
over sensitive and over touchy about a short restriction when it is being done
out of respect for the sentiments of a particular section of society,” the
judgment said.

Although it's mostly an inconvenience for customers (but more impacting for
people in the meat business) diversity should mean respecting each other's
beliefs or lack of them, not imposing them on others.

